# Pictures of Sandy (9 yr old at Wake County)



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that, is a very interesting hair cut! I wonder what the other dog was doing when she bit it? The dog is 9. Was this the first incident and only owner? Hmmm...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Nobody knows.. and everybody who fosters has at least 2 other dogs in our homes.. so guess we will see what Mary decides...


and Kim it looks like a pom pom on her tail doesnt it... i cant believe someone does that to their dog... maybe she had fleas??? geesh

and they say she doesnt look 9 or act like it... Claudia with neuse river went to go look at her for us... and she said shes a really sweet dog.. they are willing to pull and maybe temporarily put her up until we can arrange transport.. we will see!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The tongue makes me think mix.......but more on the golden side... wish her fur wasnt cut... awful haircut...poor thing... she is cute and doesnt look 9 years old.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

they also pointed us to an 8 yr old at the vets office. Husband doesnt want to keep the dog and the wife loves it. Supposed to be getting pictures of that one too.. Hes a full blooded golden in great health. fully vetted, neutured and HW negative. Everyone at the vets office says hes just a real love... 

and then they told me about another one ... a 5 yr old...:uhoh: when i rains it pours... All i said was ya gotta call Mary... I am just a lowly foster mom :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

robinsegg26 said:


> they also pointed us to an 8 yr old at the vets office. Husband doesnt want to keep the dog and the wife loves it. Supposed to be getting pictures of that one too.. Hes a full blooded golden in great health. fully vetted, neutured and HW negative. Everyone at the vets office says hes just a real love...
> 
> and then they told me about another one ... a 5 yr old...:uhoh: when i rains it pours... All i said was ya gotta call Mary... I am just a lowly foster mom :


Lil.I know when it rains it pours... we are full and have a waiting list to come in..... and latley there are tons coming in HW/P


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeppers. We have one thats coming in thats HW positive and we have another thats being turned back in because hes not working out with their family... Hes just now feeling better (he just finished HW treatment) and i guess his real personality is coming out and all that stuff :doh:


----------

